# Buying TTOC items



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm very sorry, this is probably me being really thick but I'm looking to buy all the 'absoluTTe back issue pack'.

The back issue pack appears twice in the TTOC shop once for Â£38 (six issues) and once for Â£18 (7 issues)!

I can't see any other difference.

Sorry I must be missing something. Which one should I order. I joined nearly two weeks ago, I've recieved my TTOC badge that I'd ordered  but I have no confirmation of membership as yet. Will this matter when I order?

Many thanks KJM.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

KJM said:


> I'm very sorry, this is probably me being really thick but I'm looking to buy all the 'absoluTTe back issue pack'.
> 
> The back issue pack appears twice in the TTOC shop once for Â£38 (six issues) and once for Â£18 (7 issues)!
> 
> ...


Member vs. non-member price 

And we'll check membership before despatch.


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Cool thanks for letting me know, I'll wait for my membership to be approved then I'll place the Â£18 order.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

KJM said:


> Cool thanks for letting me know, I'll wait for my membership to be approved then I'll place the Â£18 order.


What I meant was we can see your membership order and so you don't need to wait before you order. In fact, we can get both out in the same pack, if you order this week.


----------

